
Google has reportedly stopped developing its own self driving car - ndirish1842
https://techcrunch.com/2016/12/12/google-has-reportedly-stopped-developing-its-own-self-driving-car/
======
jsnell
Duplicate, most of the discussion is here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13165221](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13165221)

~~~
cpncrunch
Actually, this submission was an hour earlier, and has the correct title and
no url clutter. Yet for some reason the other submission got a lot more
upvotes.

~~~
dang
Often happens. When we do moderation things we try to privilege the earliest
submission of a story but it isn't always possible.

We'll eventually get around to working on a more sophisticated way of handling
duplicate submissions, but the simplicity of the current approach (i.e. allow
a few reposts if a story hasn't had significant attention yet) has much to
commend it.

~~~
cpncrunch
Perhaps the algorithm could be tweaked so that simply voting on a story pushes
it closer towards the top of the homepage.

I always search before submitting, and just upvote an existing story if
someone has already submitted it (unless it's a from different source, which
may get more traction due to being better written).

------
BoorishBears
So they've stopped working on their own self-driving car from scratch, but
they haven't stopped working on self-driving cars.

They just want to progress to semi-autonomous cars with a 3rd party instead of
leapfrogging to fully autonomous built in-house, which makes sense.

The headline seemed a bit more ominous...

~~~
baldfat
I think the idea is that Alphabet will be spinning this department to become
their own company. This means they need to have a product that they can sell
and not have the bottomless well of funding they previously saw.

------
wodencafe
This reeks of Ruth Porat's cost cutting.

~~~
Analemma_
Or it reeks of "turns out, building cars at scale is really hard, and we'd
have to compete directly with experienced companies for uncertain gain".
Partnerships or M&A are a much better way to go here then software companies
trying to build car factories from scratch.

------
amelius
They are trying to trick Apple into stopping :)

